# New Dog



## Cauterox4 (Nov 3, 2015)

quick question i have a 9 month old German Shepherd female and I'm looking to get another one whats the best gender to get and stuff like that and if anyone knows anything about shepherd husky mixes that would be awesome to thank you


----------

